# Your height and which size Scott



## Pedal_Power (Nov 28, 2006)

Just want to know what peoples dimensions are and the size of their bike.
I'm 5'7 with 32 Inseam.Do you think I'd fit a small or medium best?


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm 5' 7" but with a long torso and shorter legs ( 30" inseam ). A small fits me right.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm 5'11" with a 34.45" inseam. A 54cm (M) fits me perfectly. 

The virtual top tube and the headtube size are critical on the Scott because they ultimately determine reach and bar drop. You can always find a longer seat tube or lower the saddle. Swaping stems, inserting spacers and/or cutting the steerer are more complicated. Measure the virtual top tube and head tube on the bike that fits you now and use that as a guide for picking the right sized Scott.


----------



## Pedal_Power (Nov 28, 2006)

Colton,

What is your saddle-bar drop? Is your seat roughly level with the bars,or higher/lower.
Then I can just add a couple of extra inches for my Inseam.Got any idea what the vitual seat tube length is.As if it were horizontal with the head tube? I'm guessing it's about 54-55cm on your 52


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

You can find geometry info on the Scott website, but here's a summary:

frame size.....virtual top tube.....head tube
52cm(S)........53cm..................13cm
54cm(M).......54.5cm................15cm


----------



## Pedal_Power (Nov 28, 2006)

I know those measurements stillriding.But want to know the length of the seat tube as if it were level with the headtube.Because of my proportions I'm after a frame with longer seat tube and shorter top tube.Something around 55 C-T and 53.5 TT.If I go for a conventional frame like a 52cm with 53.5 TT the handlebars are very low


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

Pedal,
I just sent you a PM with sizing info.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

The size of the head tube is a critical factor in bar drop. You can get a longer seatpost or lower the saddle, but it's harder to raise and lower the bars. If you want a more upright riding position, look for a bike with a larger than average headtube...that would be the Scott CR1. 

Roughly figuring 1.09xinseam, on a 52cm CR1 you should be able to get about a 4cm bar drop with a 53 cm top tube and a -6 degree 110mm stem. If your reverse the stem, you'll get about 2cm less. That should be plenty high.


----------



## Pedal_Power (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for that stillriding.By the way,what is the bar dop on yours and what stem arrangement do you have.Did you work those measurements out with my 32 Inseam?4-6cm is about what I want.Is that with spacers or not.At the moment on my Bianchi 53cm I have the bars up as high as possible(3 spacers and 6 degree 90mm stem) and there's still about 4 inch drop.
The CR1 might be a bit expensive for me,I'm probably looking at something like a speedster with Tiagra.How much higher up is the headtube on the cr1 than the speedsters?
and thanks for the geometry on your bike Colton.But I think a 49cm is going to be too small


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

My bar drop is 8cm. The measurements are worked out with your inseam for a 52cm frame with stock spacers. Check the Speedster geometry on the Scott web page. It's probably close to the CR1.


----------

